# empowerment



## ines

Cuando a alguien se le proporciona Empowerment significa que se le asigna una tarea pero también se lo hace responsable de los resultados de la misma.
¿Me pueden decir cómo expresar su significado en Español en una palabra? ¿O en otros países está sucediendo lo que en Argentina que se está optando por dejarla en Inglés? Muchas gracias,


----------



## David

A mi parecer  --y he tenido que lidiar con este problema-- es un neogolismo, una palabra nueva inventada para satisfacer una necesidad cultural. En inglés, hace 30 años, nadie habría adivinado qué diablos querrá decir _empowerment_, pero con el tiempo el los cambios sociales, ha llegado a ser una palabra muy común. A lo mejor ya es el momento para que "empoderamiento" comienza a gozar la mis trayectoria. ¿Qué les parece?


----------



## David

neologismo, digo!


----------



## ines

Te agradezco la respuesta, David, pero como esta palabra irá en un documento certificado con copia controlada, si llego a poner "empoderamiento", ¡seguro que me quitan el _empowerment_ que me dieron cuando me asignaron esta traducción!


----------



## Vicki

No sé si te dará más confianza en la palabra "empoderamiento", pero en Google encontré muchísimos sitios que utilizan este neologismo, incluso páginas oficiales del Banco Mundial, de gobiernos, de universidades, etc. Te invito a probarlo.

Por supuesto, hay que tener cuidado con el uso de Google así, pero sí indica que se utiliza esta palabra con bastaste frecuencia en contextos semejantes y en sitios dignos de confianza.

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## Pilar

No se si te sea de ayuda pero Delegar, es un término, que quizá te pueda servir, pero creo que tambien en México, se usan términos en inglés sin traducción, al igual que otros países.

En el RAE, para Delegar es esto :

Dicho de una persona: Dar a otra la jurisdicción que tiene por su dignidad u oficio, para que haga sus veces o para conferirle su representación.

Espero te den más términos.

Saludos


----------



## Pilar

Encontré algo más en la red, espero te sirva.



Empowerment


Última versión, 1 de mayo del 2001  Estamos aquí ante una de esas palabras cuyo sentido comprenden perfectamente (más o menos) quienes leen con frecuencia en inglés, pero que plantean problemas claros al intentar traducirlos al español.
Comencemos por ver en qué contexos aparece: The cluertrain manifesto (una influyente obra sobre los negocios en Internet) afirma "Porque la Red conecta a la gente unos con otros, y apasiona y empowers a través de las conexiones, el sueño que tienen los medios de comunicación de la Web como otro mercado consentidor de consumidores masivos es una invención y una fantasía" (http://www.cluetrain.com). El físico Paul Ginsparg de Los Alamos National Laboratory ve en la edicion electronica de los artículos científicos y su difusión gratuita una posibilidad de "empowerment de los autores".

La palabra está compuesta por en y power, "poder", que los ingles cogieron del antecedente del francés pouvoir. Una forma posible de traducirlo sería "potenciación" (que mantiene la misma raíz latina --potere-- del original). La palabra, que existía hacía tiempo en inglés, cobró un nuevo sentido en el marco de las luchas de las minorías. El empowerment de un grupo pasaba por dotarse de medios y armas propios para ejercer su acción sin depender de otros. En el momento de ascenso de las redes paso a referirse a la acción de los ciudadanos, que podían compartir información, o de los consumidores, que podían asociarse para defender su derechos.

Como suele suceder, el término se fue cargando de connotaciones positivas, y de un uso de base se pasó a su apropiación por las empresas y grandes corporaciones. Veamos algunos ejempos. La red también puede "potenciar una compañía para expandir sus líneas de producto y ofrecer más bienes y servicios al consumidor". Microsoft, por otra parte, afirma que ofrece productos y servicios "para potenciar a la gente a través de excelente (great) software".

Este es el link :
http://www.jamillan.com/v_empower.htm

Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Inés--  No tengo nada que añadir a lo dicho en cuanto a posibles traducciones de Empowerment.   Pero no estoy de acuerdo con la definición que usted ha presentado:   

"Cuando a alguien se le proporciona Empowerment significa que se le asigna una tarea pero también se lo hace responsable de los resultados de la misma.
¿"

Esto no es empowerment.  En el argot del mundo de negocios en EEUU se habla mucho de 'accountability', que corresponde bien a esta definición.
O sea, uno está 'accountable' cuando tiende el poder necesario para desempeñar un papel, junto con la responsabilidad para las consecuencias de su uso de tal poder.

Unfortunately, in most corporate situations, one has the responsability without the power.

Empowerment speaks only to the granting or receipt of the power, and not to the need for responsible use of said power.


----------



## diyer

Quizás pueda servir la siguiente interpretación.

_Apoderado _ = persona que tiene poder delegado para hacer o decidir algo.
_Apoderamiento _ = acto relativo a dar poder (_apoderar_).

Se suele relacionar en un ámbito legal, bancos, notarios, etc.


----------



## esance

Que tal:

Poderío: poder, dominio, imperio, vigor, facultad o fuerza grande.

Any suggestions?
Saludos


----------



## Isaí

En México esa clase de palabras normalmente no se traducen, ya que, Empowerment es un concepto, y no existe una palabra en Español que englobe todo lo que significa Empowerment.

Tal vez tenga mucho que ver que aqui estamos junto a EU, y Empowerment no es la primera ni será la ultima palabra que se use en Español aunque sea ingles, en México esto es muy comun.


----------



## Isaí

Comento solo para que sepan que en México se usa simplemente "Empowerment"


----------



## jaufab

Hola a todos y todas,
hay contextos en los que el empowerment puede ser un 'proceso de capacitación' para llevar a cabo una tarea o como aprendizaje.

En otros contextos más activistas y estoy de acuerdo con alguien arriba se usa y reivindica abiertamente la palabra empoderamiento aunque sea un calco del inglés.

Saludos


----------



## bbsomol

Todavía no hay una sola palabra en español para traducir 'empowerment' que significa exactamente _*'tener el poder de decidir y actuar asumiendo la responsabilidad de nuestros actos'*_. Muchos lo dejan en inglés, otros comienzan a utilizar 'empoderamiento' que suena horrible. La mejor opcion para mí es dejar el término en inglés y con un pie de página poner la explicación (ver arriba) de lo que significa.

Cordialmente,
BETTY


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Facultamiento...
Creo que esa es la palabra... empowerment=facultamiento... 
Es decir, que se tiene la facultad o conocimiento para algo.
Saludos


----------



## Fernando

A mí me sorprende que digáis que el castellano no tiene nada parecido. Yo no utilizaría "empowerment" porque:

1) No sabemos lo que significa. En este hilo hay por lo menos cuatro definiciones diferentes.

2) Cogiendo la definición de Cuchuflete que, aparte de nativo, es nuestra luz y nuestra guía, 
Empowerment speaks only to the granting or receipt of the power, and not to the need for responsible use of said power.
se puede traducir como "apoderamiento" o "facultamiento" (se le da un poder legal/desde el punto de vista de las normas de la empresa para hacer algo).


----------



## lacat

Mi campo son las ciencias sociales y sí he leído la palabra empoderamiento en textos académicos (ahora no podría decirte en cuáles). Claramente es una traducción del inglés y es un neologismo, pero creo que va más allá de la palabra capacitación. Empowerment aparece en contextos en que ciertos grupos sociales (mujeres, minorías étnicas...) estaban invisibilizados y desposeídos de su capacidad de acción. Empoderar significa que ellos asumen su propia agencia, mientras que capacitar indica que alguien les da ese poder, cuando en realdad es suyo, sólo que se les ha sido negado. Buerno, yo no soy traductora pero sólo quería añadir que es un palabra con un contexto y una historia y que por eso debería permanecer, ya sea en inglés o en español. Si no te sients cómoda con empoderamiento yo la dejaría en ingl´s y pondría nota a pie de página. 

saludos!


----------



## Fernando

Lacat, no te entiendo. ¿Qué quiere decir que asumen su propia agencia?

El problema es que no sabemos qué significa.


----------



## lacat

La agencia es un término sociológico que implica reconocer que las personas tienen su propia lógica y raciocinio para ser los "agentes" de sus propias vidas. es un poco largo de explicar. Tiene que ver con la forma en que muchas veces desde las ciencias sociales y otras diciplinas se considera a los "marginados" (o desempoderados...) como carentes de capacidad de decisión, una especie de paternalismo. De ahí que el reconocimiento de la agencia de las personas nos pone a todos en un mismo plano y de ahí la palabra empowerment. No se si me he explicado ;-))


----------



## Sidd

En WR encuentras
empowerment: otorgamiento de poderes

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=empowerment&dict=enes&B=Buscar


----------



## Fernando

lacat said:
			
		

> La agencia es un término sociológico que implica reconocer que las personas tienen su propia lógica y raciocinio para ser los "agentes" de sus propias vidas. es un poco largo de explicar. Tiene que ver con la forma en que muchas veces desde las ciencias sociales y otras diciplinas se considera a los "marginados" (o desempoderados...) como carentes de capacidad de decisión, una especie de paternalismo. De ahí que el reconocimiento de la agencia de las personas nos pone a todos en un mismo plano y de ahí la palabra empowerment. No se si me he explicado ;-))


Lacat, entonces lo que quieres decir es que son sus propios representantes o que asumen su propia representación. Yo sé lo que es un marginado, una representación y un otorgamiento de poder, pero sigo sin saber qué es tener tu propia agencia o si que empoderen es bueno o malo.


----------



## Fernando

Sidd said:
			
		

> En WR encuentras
> empowerment: otorgamiento de poderes
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=empowerment&dict=enes&B=Buscar



Gracias, Sidd por el enlace. Quizás prefiero "potenciación" u "otorgamiento de poder". Los "poderes" son algo muy específico en Derecho.


----------



## Margarota

Debo decir que creo que le hacemos un flaco favor a nuestro idioma dándole juego a "palabros" como empoderamiento. También, por poner un ejemplo, dicen a todas horas por la televisión que los jugadores "recepcionan" el balón , pero yo me negaré toda mi vida a recepcionar nada mientras pueda recibirlo.

He puesto esto en otro foro sobre la misma palabra, pero ahí va:

He encontrado esta página que lo explica muy bien. Como este foro no me deja poner URLs , trataré de explicarla:

 primero las "www", luego punto, luego "gueb", luego punto, luego "org" y luego
 /liderazgo/empowerment

 A mí me gusta la traducción "delegación de poder". Realmente, en España se usa mucho "delegar" en el entorno empresarial.


----------



## araceli

Hola Margarota y bienvenida al foro:
A partir del hilo o consulta número 30, ya podrás colocar la dirección sin problemas.
Lee las reglas del foro y las FAQ, allí te explican todo.
Saludos.


----------



## lacat

Margarota said:
			
		

> Debo decir que creo que le hacemos un flaco favor a nuestro idioma dándole juego a "palabros" como empoderamiento. También, por poner un ejemplo, dicen a todas horas por la televisión que los jugadores "recepcionan" el balón , pero yo me negaré toda mi vida a recepcionar nada mientras pueda recibirlo.
> 
> He puesto esto en otro foro sobre la misma palabra, pero ahí va:
> 
> He encontrado esta página que lo explica muy bien. Como este foro no me deja poner URLs , trataré de explicarla:
> 
> primero las "www", luego punto, luego "gueb", luego punto, luego "org" y luego
> /liderazgo/empowerment
> 
> A mí me gusta la traducción "delegación de poder". Realmente, en España se usa mucho "delegar" en el entorno empresarial.





Discrepo de esta traducción. Empoderar no significa que se le "da" o "delega" nada a nadie, sino que son las propias personas las que, en contextos de discriminación social, toman su propia iniciativa, ellas mismas recueperan el poder que siempre debió ser suyo.

Yo defiendo la palabra empoderamiento porque no he visto otra que tenga este significado. Creo que en inglés también se "inventó" para este significado concreto que acabo de explicar. 

otra cosa diferente es usar palabras tipo "espanglish" cuando tenemos otras igualmente válidas en español (como el caso que comentas de recepcionar).

En esta explicación que encontre en una página web (aquí si que podríamos usar red ) explica muy bien por qué usar EMPODERAR:

Empoderar                era un término legal antiguamente, como dar poderes a alguien.Empoderamiento                y empoderar hoy en día se relaciona con una redefinición                del poder, con la necesidad de un cambio en las relaciones de poder                para poder transformar situaciones o estados individuales o colectivos.                Es la toma de conciencia del poder que se tiene o que tienen quienes                no creen tenerlo. El concepto comprende las ideas de concienciación                o sensibilización y participación o actuación                para la redefinición del poder en situaciones personales,                colectivas y/o de la sociedad. De ahí que mientras se dudaba                de cómo traducir el término inglés, se manejaran                palabras como "concienciación", "sensibilización",                "participación", "activismo", "fortalecimiento".


----------



## Chessnia

Potenciación me parece el término más adecuado para traducir "empowerment". De hecho, hay un problema con el verbo "Potenciar", que se usa mucho en castellano, pero para el cual no hay una traducción del todo precisa en la mayoría de los diccionarios, aunque a mí me parece que "to empower" es la más apropiada. (wordreference.com da "to promote, strengthen", y no niego que en algún contexto pueda valer, pero para su uso más común, "to empower" es más preciso y por extensión, empowerment = potenciación.)


----------



## luisdiazyo

Potenciación, según RAE, se refiere a la acción de potenciar, que se define así:

*Potenciar: . *tr. Comunicar potencia a algo o incrementar la que ya tiene.

Donde la definición de Potencia es la siguiente:

*potencia**.*

(Del lat. _potentĭa_).


*1. *f. *Capacidad para ejecutar algo o producir un efecto. Potencia auditiva, visiva.*

*2. *f. *Capacidad generativa.*

*3. *f. *Poder y fuerza, especialmente de un Estado.*

*4. *f. Nación o Estado soberano.

*5. *f. Persona o entidad poderosa o influyente.

*6. *f. Cada uno de los grupos de rayos de luz que en número de tres se ponen en la cabeza de las imágenes de Jesucristo, y en número de dos en la frente de las de Moisés.

*7. *f._ Fil._ por antonom. Cada una de las tres facultades del alma, es decir, entendimiento, voluntad y memoria.

*8. *f._ Fil._ Capacidad pasiva para recibir el acto, capacidad de llegar a ser.

*9. *f._ Fil._ Aquello que está en calidad de posible y no en acto.

*10. *f._ Fís._ Cantidad de energía producida o consumida por unidad de tiempo.

*11. *f._ Mat._ Producto que resulta de multiplicar una cantidad o expresión por sí 

misma una o más veces.

Por lo tanto, a mí me parece que la mejor traducción para "Empowerment" sería *"Potenciación",* como lo sugiere pilar.

Saludos.


----------



## trigol123

ines said:


> Cuando a alguien se le proporciona Empowerment significa que se le asigna una tarea pero también se lo hace responsable de los resultados de la misma.
> ¿Me pueden decir cómo expresar su significado en Español en una palabra? ¿O en otros países está sucediendo lo que en Argentina que se está optando por dejarla en Inglés? Muchas gracias,


 
Ines, en estos últimos dias mucho se està usando la palabra "empoderdamiento" que lo usan mayormente los analistas politicos para definir una situación que una persona u organizaciòn poco a poco està obteniendo el poder sobre algo...pronto estoy segura que como se està usando mucho (que viene de la palabra empowerment) va a ser incluido en el RAE, como toda palabra que por el uso y costumbre terminan ahi..Saludos...


----------



## Elmaspequeño

Delegar
Creo que es la traduccion mas apropiada


----------



## parold

Creo que una palabra que pudiera ayudar sería _facultar._


----------



## Even1

es "empoderamiento". termino técnico que viene del vocabulario utilizado por la Comision Europea relativo a Estratégia de Empleo/ estrategia de inclusion social. 
Se refiere a la creciente autonomia que uno adquiere


----------



## Welcome

Por ejemplo:

Empowerment specialist= Especialista en Capacitación

Eso es todo amigas y amigos así se traduce y en los Seminarios que promuevo así aparece sin ningún problema, en este contexto.

Asesoras y capacitas a empresarios o empresas. Se oye mal me parece decir Asesor Capacitado o Especialista en Asesorías.


----------



## pukavyporâ

Después de haber leído todos estos comentarios, no puedo menos que estar más de acuerdo con mi propia conclusión: "empowerment" es el otorgamiento de poder, validación del poder de desempeñar alguna tarea, actividad o puesto de responsabilidad. En español decimos comunmente "autoridad". Tal persona tiene la investidura de poder o "autoridad" para hacerlo. No veo la necesidad de usar el término inglés o inventar una nueva (que suena horrible), teniendo una palabra para ese concepto en español. 

Cito la Real Academia:

*autoridad* (Del lat. auctorĭtas, -ātis).

 1.      f. Poder que gobierna o ejerce el mando, de hecho o de derecho.

2.      f. Potestad, facultad, legitimidad.

 3.      f.  Prestigio y crédito que se reconoce a una persona o institución por su  legitimidad o por su calidad y competencia en alguna materia.
 4.      f. Persona que ejerce o posee cualquier clase de autoridad.
 5.      f. Solemnidad, aparato.
 6.      f. Texto, expresión o conjunto de expresiones de un libro o escrito, que se citan o alegan en apoyo de lo que se dice.

Coloreo las acepciones 2 y 3 porque son las que más representan el concepto en cuestión. La expresión debe adaptarse en español por la necesidad del uso de una preposición. Por ejemplo: "teacher empowerment" sería "los maestros con autoridad". No creo que los traductores debemos temer la reorganización estructural de las oraciones en español para expresar la idea exacta de la oración en otro idioma. A menudo una palabra en un idioma requiere ser traducida por una frase o expresión preconcebida en el otro.

Asimismo he encontrado muy a menudo la palabra "empowerment" traducida como "facultamiento", la cual cae al oído como anillo al dedo. Favor de leer esta definición de "facultamiento"


----------



## Welcome

Pukavyporâ  ¡EXCELENTE!!!!!! ¡Sí! con muchos signos de admiración. Realmente graciassssssssssssssssssssss 

Un buen trabajo. ¡Gracias en nombre de todos los que seguimos este hilo!

Por ejemplo: "El autoconocerse te brinda la FACULTAD de tomar mejores decisiones". ¡Suena grandioso!!!!!

Dios me la cuide y bendiga
Welcome


----------



## gabyrocha

Hola a todos!!!
La DRAE ya lo resolvió. 
*empoderamiento**.  **1.* m. Acción y efecto de *empoderar*2*.
**empoderar**2**. *(Del ingl. _empower_). *1.* tr. Hacer poderoso o fuerte a un individuo o grupo social desfavorecido. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## Gretchen Göttin

Quisiera discrepar con los que sugirieron "capacitar" o "capacitación", ya que en Argentina eso significa otra cosa. Tiene que ver con la capacidad de hacer un trabajo en relación a los conocimientos, la formación académica o la experiencia laboral que uno tiene. Por ejemplo: "estoy haciendo una capacitación", significa que estás asistiendo a un curso donde te enseñan algo que es útil para un trabajo. "Estoy capacitando a este empleado", quiere decir que contrataste a un empleado nuevo y le estás enseñando a hacer el trabajo. "Estoy capacitado para hacer esto" significa que tenés los conocimientos/habilidades necesarias para poder hacerlo bien (lo cual no implica necesariamente que alguien te contrate para hacerlo).


----------

